# TODAY I TURNED 65



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I reached my 65th birthday. I never thought I would get this far.

Had I known I would never had run, jumped and played, So my knees would not be giving me this much trouble.

This past week I applied for Medicar.

Nest Week I am applying for SS to start in Jan.

Going out to work on the Layout 


JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday, old boy!









When we wuz playin', 35 seemed like forever!









Best wishes, 
John


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By John J on 21 Nov 2010 08:45 AM 
I reached my 65th birthday. I never thought I would get this far.

Had I known I would never had run, jumped and played, So my knees would not be giving me this much trouble.

This past week I applied for Medicar.

Nest Week I am applying for SS to start in Jan.

Going out to work on the Layout 


JJ 


Yes Happy Birthday Sir.............


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday! 

You were 8 years older than I am now when I was born...

Just goes to show this hobby spans more than just boys playing with trains.

Cheers


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

HYappy birthday JJ!!!

Bubba


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*HAPPY 65th BIRTHDAY **and many more.*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats GREAT JJ, Happy B-day bud...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to the "Old Farts Club" J.J. Happy Birthday!! See yer 3 years older den me!! Hah LOL go out and wreck a train or sometin to celebrate!! No need to change yer ways just cause yer old!! Hee Hee Naw Happy Birthday from one ole fart to another!! Regal


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to Medicare buddy. Happy Birthday!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By blueregal on 21 Nov 2010 09:45 AM 
Welcome to the "Old Farts Club" J.J. Happy Birthday!! See yer 3 years older den me!! Hah LOL go out and wreck a train or sometin to celebrate!! No need to change yer ways just cause yer old!! Hee Hee Naw Happy Birthday from one ole fart to another!! Regal 


I am not a old fart







May gases are made fresh daily.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel, if you join in here you should send J.J. that little video you sent me on "GOOD CHILI" I think I deleted it, but I know you will still have it send it to J.J. He needs to see that one!! Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ!!!!









Like my boss always said, had you known you were going to live this long, you'd have taken better care of yourself!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome JJ
You have just joined the elite group of men still young at heart but in an old man’s body.
Before I forget Happy birthday !!!


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

I'm sure you are even surprised you made it, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

*Happy Birthday old pal*
Rod


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well HAPPY BIRTHDAY kid! I do hope you make it into old age!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday JJ!!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Although I have yet to enjoy the pleasure of being awarded my state pension, it is nevertheless an achievement to live so long without ones wife putting a violent end to our 'toy train' shenanigins by liberal application of the 'F-tanggggggg' method. 

Happy birthday to you from me and ig and mrs tac, too! 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Caper Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Indeed, Happy Birthday, JJ. I THINK I can remember back when I turned 65; we were living in NJ then, and now we're living in Florida. When I turned 65 I hadn't even thought of having an outdoor model railroad. How things change! Hope you have a wonderful day, and many, many, more great days of running trains!!!!

Ed


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A poem, just for the b'day boy hehehe 

The Golden Years 

I cannot see 
I cannot pee 
I cannot chew 
I cannot screw 

Oh My God what can I do? 

My memory shrinks 
My hearing stinks 
No sense of smell 

I look like ****! 

My mood is bad - can you tell? 
My body's drooping 
Have trouble pooping 

The Golden Years has come at last 

The Golden Years can kiss my ---.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ...Happy Birthday...again...and remember:

1. Age is something that doesn't matter, unless you are a cheese.

2. By the time you're eighty years old you've learned everything you can about garden railroading. Now, all you only have to remember it. 

3. Old age isn't so bad when you consider the alternatives.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Happy B-day J. j. 
Keep going and you can catch me in 10 yrs.. Have a great day guy.... * 
Sorry, Regal..I deleted it to.. sniff.


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JJ didn't mean to yell just wanted you to hear me. Happy birthday. 

Richard


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday. I have some time to go, but will register for SS as soon as possible. As my daughter says. It is only a number.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday JJ.!!
Enjoy!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ!!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,

Happy Birthday to you,

Happy Birthday Dear JJ,
Happy Birthday to you,









Welcome to the Medicare club.


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Yea, happy birthday JJ. 

I feared i'd live this long, so I toke care of myself, so my wife would have to put up with me a lot longer. 




GaryR


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Now if we could find J.J. a good woman who likes trains too, he would be all set!! Regal


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday J.J. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, great news. Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, see what happens JJ? I posted twice about this. You have things like this to look forward to!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad you could join the club JJ! Welcome.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

As they say in the old country, "Sto lat!"


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday!! I didn't realize you were such a youngster when we met at Ducan's. 

Medicare is counting on us to forget. Grab that SS before they take it away.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy birthday JJ, 

S.S. benefits each month and retirement gives more time to enjoy your trains. 

-Ted


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ. Hope your train doesn't derail too much for your birthday bud.....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ,







hope for many more...but










..I'll let you light the candles OK? I'm too afraid too


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ, may you get what you wished for.....

1. That your trains stay on the track

2. that no one else is on the rails when you run,for safety sakes

Tom H


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY jj !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


The fun has only started![/b]

*May your track be always sturdy and your locos strong and steady.*

*Jim & Becky*


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I think about everything that can be said has been said so I will just say, 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JJ


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ! 

Chas


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ; 

As the characters in Whinnie the Poo say, "Many Happy Returns of the Day!" You have me beat by a few days. I still have to wait for Dec. 14. 

Have a good one, 
David Meashey


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, JJ 


Chuck & Gerry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ! Good for you for collecting SS, you've earned it!


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Happy B-day, JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ and welcome to the world of retired folks







. It's a great life so enjoy. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday JJ!


----------



## hawkfanjohn (Nov 17, 2009)

Gee JJ~ you sare younger than me! I turned 65 a whole month before you! Signed up for SS and medicare , first check should be coming in soon!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, JJ! 

Had it not been for the exercise in earlier years, your knees would probably be in even worse shape.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 22 Nov 2010 11:28 PM 
Happy birthday, JJ! 

Had it not been for the exercise in earlier years, your knees would probably be in even worse shape.


Exercise? hmmmmmmm I think my DR told me to do some of that.









That is why some of my layout is on the ground. So I have to get up and down to get tools.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 

Happy Birthday..... May you have many more.....


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

being old is not counted in years, but in things that happen. 

you get a little old, when you forget now and then the names to the faces, you recognize. 
you get a little older, when you now and then forget to close the zip after a pee. 
you get old, when you now and then not only forget the names, but the faces too. 
and you get really old, when you now and then forget to open the zip before a pee... 

happy birthday!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

kormsen; 

Those lines about growing old remind me of the "old" joke about the absent-minded professor in the rest room. He unbuttoned his vest, pulled out his tie, and wet his pants. Can we all avoid a similar fate? Depends. 

David Meashey


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

JJ happy birthday mate caferacer


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey JJ! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YA!! from me & Carla!

Been away from they keyboard all week long, or I would've responded earlier!


----------

